# What's required to live in an apartment/studio in Dubai?



## osamaa (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello guys, 

I have been renting a bedroom in a shared apartment for 2 months now and I'm thinking of moving to a 1-bedroom apartment or a studio. 

So my question is: what do I need initially to sort my things up in an apartment/studio? 

Like, legal registration, dewa, internet and so. 

Thanks folks.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Passport Copy
Visa copy
Cheque book / or cash if your paying whole thing upfront
1000 AED for DEWA deposit
5% for agent ( if you go through one) 
more money for DU / Etisalat


----------



## RWAMUCYO (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi guys

I'm planing to move in Dubai at the end of this month and i wanted first to rent a bedroom while am looking for a job. 
I needed directives, how much per a month and all possible details about accomodation there in Dubai.


----------



## osamaa (Sep 24, 2010)

RWAMUCYO said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm planing to move in Dubai at the end of this month and i wanted first to rent a bedroom while am looking for a job.
> I needed directives, how much per a month and all possible details about accomodation there in Dubai.


It depends on the location. For example, you can find furnished bedrooms in JBR (Jumeirah beach Residence), JLT (Jumeirah Lake Towers) and Dubai Marina for 2500-5000 AED.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Hi guys
> 
> I'm planing to move in Dubai at the end of this month and i wanted first to rent a bedroom while am looking for a job.
> I needed directives, how much per a month and all possible details about accomodation there in Dubai.


you should check the read before posting thread since a lot of this information is listed there and also same question comes up every few days so you can do a forum search and find all the answers you are looking for!

always wanted to say this!


----------



## RWAMUCYO (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for your replies
But is it easy to get a rent with a visit visa in Dubai for an african while looking for a job?

I'm wondering if i can stay for two months, is that possible?
Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

RWAMUCYO said:


> Thanks for your replies
> But is it easy to get a rent with a visit visa in Dubai for an african while looking for a job?
> 
> I'm wondering if i can stay for two months, is that possible?
> Thanks


You cannot rent long term on a visit visa. You can only stay in a servicied apartment for a short while. Please read the sticky thread at top of the main page that has info that everyone should read before posting as many questions will be answered in there.
-


----------

